# I più importanti



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

*I più importanti*

Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
Oppure solo semplicemente perchè vi sono piaciuti particolarmente.
Leggere fa' sempre bene, tutti i libri sono utili, ma alcuni vengono ricordati meglio, quali e perchè nella vostra vita?

(Non serve un elenco sterminato, bastano proprio gli essenziali).


----------



## ivanl (3 Ottobre 2014)

Il signore degli anelli, l'avro' riletto almeno 10 volte. Lo trovai nella libreria di casa quando avevo 19 anni, mi trasporto' immediatamente nel suo mondo.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

Solo il primo è davvero IL PRIMO, gli altri in ordine sparso:

Pinocchio
Odissea
De rerum natura (Lucrezio)
Baccanti (Euripide)
Amleto
La tempesta
Epistolario (Van Gogh, in quattro volumi)
Alla ricerca del tempo perduto (sette libri, Proust)
Il libro dell'inquietudine (Pessoa)
Il cimitero marino (Valéry)


----------



## drusilla (3 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Il signore degli anelli, l'avro' riletto almeno 10 volte. Lo trovai nella libreria di casa quando avevo 19 anni, mi trasporto' immediatamente nel suo mondo.


presente! 

aggiungo: La Certosa di Parma 

ma soprattutto L'Iliade e "Roby e la collana etrusca":rotfl: lette da pischelletta e che rovinarono il mio futuro lavorativo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Ottobre 2014)

Mah...

adesso mi viene in mente Ti prendo e ti porto via di Ammaniti, ma anche Come Dio comanda...

e l'Idiota di Dostoevskij

Il ritratto di Dorian Grey


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


Victor Hugo
I miserabili

Per me resta il libro dei libri.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Elogio della Fuga - Henri Laborit
Il Maestro e Margherita - Michail Bulgakov


Poi, potrei citare tutto il ciclo ma la passione per la lettura mi è venuta con:

I Pirati della Malesia
I misteri della Jungla Nera
La riconquista di Mompracem
etc etc

a cui aggiungerei 

I Ragazzi della Via Pal


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


Di quanti "Javert" ho letto qui dentro...di quanti...
L'insidia terrificante di essere come Javert...

Javert medita approfonditamente su Valjean: nel decennio in cui gli dà la caccia, sa per certo che l'uomo ha compiuto un sequestro di minori, ha aiutato prigionieri alla fuga, è evaso di prigione, ha ricoperto una carica pubblica sotto falso nome ed è stato alle barricate durante la rivolta, reato che, già da solo, causerebbe la sua condanna a morte. Dall'altra parte, Javert pensa che Valjean l'aveva risparmiato alle barricate senza un motivo apparente, né senza che questo potesse fargli guadagnare qualcosa, soprattutto poiché anche lui sapeva che l'Ispettore avrebbe continuato a dargli la caccia per sempre. Dopo aver messo in salvo Marius, Valjean chiede un'ultima cortesia, di poter dire addio a Cosette; Javert acconsente, ed accompagna Valjean a casa, lasciandolo entrare da solo per salutare la figlia adottiva. Ma quando Valjean, congedatosi da Cosette, pronto ad andare da Javert, guardando dalla finestra, scopre che l'ispettore se n’è andato. Approfittando dell'assenza dell'ex-galeotto, Javert si era allontanato nelle strade di Parigi, riflettendo sulla propria vita, sconvolto da un tacito tumulto interiore.

Javert è sconvolto, non riuscendo a conciliare con l'immagine del brutale carcerato Valjean quella dell'uomo che gli aveva risparmiato la vita sulle barricate e che aveva corso tanti pericoli per mettere in salvo un ragazzo. Per la prima volta nella sua vita, Javert si trova in una situazione in cui non può agire legalmente senza agire immoralmente, come aveva sempre fatto. Inorridito nel rendersi conto che Valjean è sia un criminale che una brava persona, Javert capisce che l'unica soluzione al problema è proprio quello di eliminarsi da sé, uscendo da questo gioco che non riusciva più a capire. Così, giunto ad un punto, Javert si getta nella Senna e si lascia annegare; il suo cadavere verrà ritrovato in seguito.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

I promessi sposi
Il giovane Holden
La casa degli spiriti

Il primo perchè ha accompagnato tutta la carriera scolastica, non ricordo un anno senza che non si parlasse dei Promessi Sposi...tanto odiato da tutti, ma a me è sempre piaciuto. Non c'è niente al mondo della natura umana che non sia citato in quel romanzo.

Il secondo ha la storia della copertina della sua edizione originale, la copertina è completamente bianca e mi ha sempre colpita sta cosa...poi vabbè, il romanzo mi è piaciuto un sacco da piccola...quasi quasi me lo rileggo da "grande". Lo cito perchè mi è venuto in mente un anno fa, mentre giravo al Central Park nella mia vacanza Newyorkese...quando sono arrivata al lago ho visto le anatre che ci sguazzavano e mi è tornata alla memoria la conversazione che Holden ha con l'autista, proprio riguardo alle anatre del Central Park...si chiedeva dove andassero a ripararsi d'inverno...difficile che mi vengano alla mente passaggi così specifici di ciò che ho letto.
Credo che tutti a 16 anni avrebbero voluto essere un po' come Holden.

La casa degli spiriti è stato un regalo. Assolutamente malvisto di primo impatto, la ragazza che me lo ha regalato mi scrisse la dedica "per il tuo compleanno ti regalo un libro, così che ti possa acculturare un po'"
Credo di averlo letto non meno di una decina di volte negli anni...

Come vedi non sono i libri e i loro contenuti, quanto il significato che hanno per me...sono tutti legati a qualcosa di forte in qualche modo.

Penso anche a Dorian Gray, letto in una giornata di fuga da scuola perchè troppo presa dalla lettura e volevo finirlo, allora sono andata in un parco vicino casa mia, in primavera...e non me ne sono andata finchè non l'ho finito.
Ogni libro che ho letto ha un suo senso e una sua grande importanza.


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

I fratelli Karamazov e i Demoni di Dostoevskij [alla pari]
1984 di Orwell
I versi satanici di Rushdie
Il taccuino d'oro di Lessing
Pastorale americana e Il teatro di Sabbath di Roth
Le amanti di Jelinek
Cecità di Saramago


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> I fratelli Karamazov e i Demoni di Dostoevskij [alla pari]
> 1984 di Orwell
> I versi satanici di Rushdie
> Il taccuino d'oro di Lessing
> ...


Sì, tu sei il tipo da Dostoevskij, da Cecità e da Pastorale americana...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

E tu @spleen?


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, tu sei il tipo da Dostoevskij, da Cecità e da Pastorale americana...


cioè? nel dubbio, lo prendo per un complimento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> I fratelli Karamazov e i Demoni di Dostoevskij [alla pari]
> 1984 di Orwell
> I versi satanici di Rushdie
> Il taccuino d'oro di Lessing
> ...


Cecità l'ha letto mio marito mentre eravamo in vacanza e faceva degli incubi allucinanti (a detta sua li faceva a causa del libro)... Ogni mattina era distrutto...


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I promessi sposi
> Il giovane Holden
> La casa degli spiriti
> 
> ...


Già, nella mia domanda aveva un peso particolare proprio il "significato" personale legato alla lettura di un libro piuttosto che di un altro.

Io ricordo con una certa nostalgia mista a piacere la lettura notturna del "Il nome della rosa", durante un tiepido autunno di molti anni fa', oppure la lettura delle "Memorie di Adriano" durante una pigra domenica invernale, con il sole al tramonto che fa' capolino dietro i vetri di una finestra.
Oppure la lettura, sempre notturna, di "Caccia a Ottobre rosso" quando arrivavano le tre di notte senza accorgersi di nulla.
Ora alle tre di notte dormo sempre.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cioè? nel dubbio, lo prendo per un complimento.


Ci ho messo le faccine, infatti.
Ho passato ore e ore a discutere con amici cari, molto cari, delle ragioni per cui io NON ho per nulla amato né "Cecità", né, men che mai, "Pastorale americana". Due di questi/e amici/amiche molto innamorati di questi due libri sono guarda caso innamorati anche di Dostoevskij.
Non sarà un caso, dico io... Ma non ho tratto nessuna conclusione sull'argomento. Sarebbe carino approfondire queste che non mi paiono casuali coincidenze, no?


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cecità l'ha letto mio marito mentre eravamo in vacanza e faceva degli incubi allucinanti (a detta sua li faceva a causa del libro)... Ogni mattina era distrutto...


mi pare un po' esagerata come reazione. se poi un libro fa stare così mal secondo me va mollato.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, nella mia domanda aveva un peso particolare proprio il "significato" personale legato alla lettura di un libro piuttosto che di un altro.


Non posso davvero dire. Per me è cosa quasi più intima di un amore segreto. 
Ma ho capito -e trovo bellissimo- lo spirito del tuo post, e la tua lista viva.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Vado per gradi da bambina in poi : piccole donne e tutti i libri seguenti fino al cestino di nonna Joe, ventimila leghe sotto i mari, orgoglio e pregiudizio, cime tempestose, tutto il leggibile di Jerome kaplka Jerome (che adoro), 1984, il nome della rosa, profumo e il linguaggio dei fiori


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vado per gradi da bambina in poi : piccole donne e tutti i libri seguenti fino al cestino di nonna Joe, ventimila leghe sotto i mari, orgoglio e pregiudizio, cime tempestose, tutto il leggibile di Jerome kaplka Jerome (che adoro), 1984, il nome della rosa, profumo e il linguaggio dei fiori


Come ho fatto a dimenticare Piccole Donne...
Io ho un'edizione anni 50, rubata dalle suore alle elementari perchè era un libro che leggevo e rileggevo in continuazione dalla biblioteca...


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non posso davvero dire. Per me è cosa quasi *più intima di un amore segreto*.
> Ma ho capito -e trovo bellissimo- lo spirito del tuo post, e la tua lista viva.


... buongustaia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi pare un po' esagerata come reazione. se poi un libro fa stare così mal secondo me va mollato.


Infatti io continuavo a dirglielo di lasciar perdere... Ma é testone


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci ho messo le faccine, infatti.
> Ho passato ore e ore a discutere con amici cari, molto cari, delle ragioni per cui io NON ho per nulla amato né "Cecità", né, men che mai, "Pastorale americana". Due di questi/e amici/amiche molto innamorati di questi due libri sono guarda caso innamorati anche di Dostoevskij.
> Non sarà un caso, dico io... Ma non ho tratto nessuna conclusione sull'argomento. Sarebbe carino approfondire queste che non mi paiono casuali coincidenze, no?


per me dostoevskij è il narratore migliore in assoluto, a me addirittura è dispiaciuto di aver letto I fratelli quando ero troppo giovane per apprezzarlo pienamente, infatti l'ho riletto. non so se siano casuali coincidenze, chiaramente non posso saperlo quindi parlerò per me. 
pastorale l'ho divorato, l'ho trovato sublime. chi vuole leggerlo non legga il resto perché spoilero. la vicenda dello svedese è emblematica: nella vita puoi fare tutto per bene, puoi dedicarti al lavoro, alla famiglia, al dialogo con i figli ecc. ma poi accadono cose impreviste e sconvolgenti che esulano dal tuo controllo. e quando accade tutto crolla, tutto diventa estraneo, te per prima [non a caso lui prova a costruire una famiglia identica a quella che aveva, ciononostante resta infelice perché perché la ferita nel suo cuore non si può rimarginare]. questa è la pura verità della vita, per quanto mi riguarda. a dispetto del titolo, è un dramma personale, in cui la società agisce solo come ennesimo elemento di influenza [il fratello lo deride e lo disprezza per le sue azioni]. cecità l'ho trovato più sociale e lo assimilo più a 1984 che a pastorale, dovendo fare un parallelismo. 
dostoevskij è ancora a parte. nelle sue opere c'è qualcosa di universale che non ho mai rintracciato altrove [forse solo nel visionario 1984]. l'incontro di ivan karamazov con il diavolo è la cosa più bella che abbia mai letto.


----------



## tullio (3 Ottobre 2014)

Considerando la richiesta di Splee, cioè libri che hanno un significato personale, metterei alla pari: 
Arco di trionfo, di Remarque;
Guerra e Pace.
Il primo non è certo il più bel libro di Remarque ma la vicenda del protagonista, unprofugo con una non-esistenza lavorativa; solo sentimentalmente; solo socialmente; solo deliberatamente sul pianopolitico alla fine, e la Parigi fine anni '30 ove si incrociano correnti politiche e culturalli diversissime, me lo rende troppo caro come testimonio di una mia "fuga" in quella città. 
Il secondo, una densissima epopea, con quella Russia bianca di neve e le contraddizioni appena avvertite nonostante la guerra, ... forse solletica la parte reazionaria della mia anima...

Se non sbaglio l'intenzione di Spleen si riferiva a romanzi, lasciando da parte la saggistica...però c'è qualche testo in questo campo cui non posso pensare senza emozioni.


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti io continuavo a dirglielo di lasciar perdere... Ma é testone


io accannai Cavie di palahniuk [di cui ho letto altro senza alcuna difficoltà] perché lo trovavo estremamente disturbante. pensai chi me lo fa fare.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Considerando la richiesta di Splee, cioè libri che hanno un significato personale, metterei alla pari:
> Arco di trionfo, di Remarque;
> Guerra e Pace.
> Il primo non è certo il più bel libro di Remarque ma la vicenda del protagonista, unprofugo con una non-esistenza lavorativa; solo sentimentalmente; solo socialmente; solo deliberatamente sul pianopolitico alla fine, e la Parigi fine anni '30 ove si incrociano correnti politiche e culturalli diversissime, me lo rende troppo caro come testimonio di una mia "fuga" in quella città.
> ...


Possiamo mettere dentro senz'altro anche la saggistica, io ad esempio quando leggo di Storia mi emoziono. Mi piacciono anche le scienze naturali, .... che dipenda dal fatto che il primo libro che ho letto è stato "20000 leghe sotto i mari" di Verne?
Poi mi ricordo dell'illuminante (per me povero ....) " Armi acciaio e malattie" di Diamond.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Poi mi ricordo dell'illuminante (per me povero ....) " Armi acciaio e malattie" di Diamond.


Ma è illuminante! Come anche il bellissimo "Le crociate viste dagli Arabi" 
http://books.google.it/books/about/Le_crociate_viste_dagli_arabi.html?id=F-qAAAAACAAJ&redir_esc=y


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


L'Odissea.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...



le ultime lettere di jacopo ortis
i promessi sposi
guerra e pace
il nome della rosa

tutti legati a periodi introspettivi della mia vita


----------



## marietto (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


Guerra e Pace, L'Idiota, Il Processo, 1984, Pastorale Americana, Dracula, L'ombra dello Scorpione, La Fortezza della solitudine, La Svastica sul Sole, American Gods e una dozzina d'altri ad una incollatura da questi...


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2014)

mark twain

gli indifferenti
 la bella estate
la metamorfosi
il ritratto di dorian gray
anna karenina 
delitto e castigo
teresa battista stanca di guerra


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Medea
Volevo i Pantaloni
Trilogia della citta di K
Iliade
Odissea
i fratelli Karamazov
Il diario di Anna Frank


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma è illuminante! Come anche il bellissimo "Le crociate viste dagli Arabi"
> http://books.google.it/books/about/Le_crociate_viste_dagli_arabi.html?id=F-qAAAAACAAJ&redir_esc=y


Vero. Illuminante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mark twain
> 
> gli indifferenti
> la bella estate
> ...



oh sì, anche questo
:up:


----------



## Trinità (3 Ottobre 2014)

Marcovaldo.
Il bosco degl'urugalli.
Il sergente nella neve.
Il partigiano Jonny.
I racconti.(E.A.Poe)
Una questione privata.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Marcovaldo.
> Il bosco degl'urugalli.
> Il sergente nella neve.
> Il partigiano Jonny.
> ...


Bellissimi tutti, Marcovaldo lo ho letto 2 volte, una volta da ragazzo e un'altra pochi anni fa', in un momento di disperazione perchè il lavoro andava male.  Mi ha consolato.


----------



## Flavia (3 Ottobre 2014)

sono molto banale
ma il più importante
è stato in assoluto
Siddharta di Hesse


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono molto banale
> ma il più importante
> è stato in assoluto
> Siddharta di Hesse


Non sei banale, è un libro molto bello, ma devi dire il perchè lo consideri per te così importante.


----------



## Flavia (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sei banale, è un libro molto bello, ma devi dire il perchè lo consideri per te così importante.


l'ho letto alle superiori
da ragazzina, in quel periodo di vita
in cui non sai chi sei,
in cui cui vivi tutto amplificato
spinto da grandi passioni

hai presente il passaggio del libro
in cui Siddharta rimane in piedi
fermo nelle sue decisioni
aspettando il consenso del padre?

questa scena è stata
 di grande ispirazione per me
ho cercato sempre di affrontare la vita
con quell'atteggiamento fermo...

un libro bellissimo, che
a distanza di anni
se mi capita l'occasione regalo
sempre molto volentieri


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ho letto alle superiori
> da ragazzina, in quel periodo di vita
> in cui non sai chi sei,
> in cui cui vivi tutto amplificato
> ...


 ho finito i verdi purtroppo...


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


1-La Fattoria degli Animali,1984.  Poi Dostojevskij e Nietzsche

2-idem come sopra,più qualcosa di Rothbard e De Tocqueville

3-pensatela come volete,ma il Mein Kampf ed il Martello delle Streghe andrebbero letti.   anche solo per comprendere che l'odio non ha limiti

4-Febbre a 90 Gradi,cambiate l'Arsenal con la Roma e più o meno ci siamo

5-gli autori russi del XIX secolo in genere mi piacevano,oggi non so,dovrei riprenderli in mano

6-domanda cui non so rispondere


----------



## aristocat (3 Ottobre 2014)

Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare. "Exercices de style" di Raymond Queneau. Non che non lo sapessi prima, ma, spesso, non conta solo cosa dici ma anche e soprattutto come lo dici...
Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari. "Nada" di Carmen Laforet. Ero sconvolta in quel periodo, un periodo dolorosissimo della mia vita. Dovevo leggerlo per un esame di spagnolo e mi ha distratta e dato molto conforto allo stesso tempo.
Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti. "Il posto libero" di Francesco Boschetti. Assolutamente stra-riconosciuta nei protagonisti.
Oppure solo semplicemente perchè vi sono piaciuti particolarmente. "La mite" di Dostoevskij. 
Leggere fa' sempre bene, tutti i libri sono utili, ma alcuni vengono ricordati meglio, quali e perchè nella vostra vita? "L'amico ritrovato"... bel libro ma resta indelebile anche perché la mia prof di italiano ce lo avrà fatto rileggere 3, 4 volte. "Cane e padrone" di Thomas Mann: idem (bel libro + prof insistente). 

(Non serve un elenco sterminato, bastano proprio gli essenziali).


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2014)

I Quaderni di Malte LauridsBrigge, di Rilke
I Fiori del Male, di Baudelaire
Alla ricerca del tempo perduto, Proust
Una storia d' amore e di tenebra, Amos Oz
Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, Lewis Carroll
ma soprattutto
Le botteghe color cannella di Bruno Schulz. Dopo questo, per anni non sono piu' riuscita a interessarmi a nessun altro libro.


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dimenticavo I fratelli Karamazov. da adolescente interi pomeriggi a leggere d rileggere.


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2014)

Vado in ordine sparso, comincio dalle letture più giovanili.

Tutto Kafka
Tutto Dino Buzzati
Tutto Rodari
Piccole donne
Momo e i ladri del tempo

Poi, da più adulta, tutto Pennac, ho adorato Malaussene, Lo Zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta, la Gloria di Berto, e il suo Male Oscuro, La casa degli spiriti, L'eleganza del riccio, La versione di Barney, Follia, Le ceneri di Angela. Il teatro di Lorca e di Sartre.

Ho amato I Malavoglia e i Promessi Sposi.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

Indubbiamente Il piccolo principe. 
Ero poco più di un ragazzino e fu di grande insegnamento. 

Ce ne sono poi tanti che mi sono piaciuti. Ma mai nessuno mi ha condizionato come quello.

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Vado in ordine sparso, comincio dalle letture più giovanili.
> 
> Tutto Kafka
> Tutto Dino Buzzati
> ...


Mi piacciono tutti, soprattutto Buzzati, però I Malavoglia no, (omen nomen) sarà perchè ho "dovuto" studiarli a scuola, sarà perchè all'epoca pensavo ad altro manon sono mai riuscito a digerirli.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Le botteghe color cannella di Bruno Schulz. Dopo questo, per anni non sono piu' riuscita a interessarmi a nessun altro libro.


Insomma, lo devo avere! 

E infatti c'è il PDF in rete e l'ho appena scaricato ....:up:


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Insomma, lo devo avere!
> 
> E infatti c'è il PDF in rete e l'ho appena scaricato ....:up:


Pero' stampalo Fanta, la' devi sbriciolarci su qualche truciolo di cannella e annusare mentre leggi:up:...


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pero' stampalo Fanta, la' devi sbriciolarci su qualche truciolo di cannella e annusare mentre leggi:up:...


.. ma sono 160 pagine, pietà!


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. ma sono 160 pagine, pietà!


Nessuna pieta'


----------



## tullio (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. ma sono 160 pagine, pietà!


ti ci vuole il kindle


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ti ci vuole il kindle


Io non riesco a leggere un libro su e book o tablet o ... devo sfogliare la pagine sentendo la carta sotto le dita, veder le copertine cambiare consistenza con l'uso e osservare la libreria divisa per testi e autori  :inlove: sono antica


----------



## tullio (4 Ottobre 2014)

ma sono antico anche io, sai, anzi io sono antico in senso letterale. Solo che un lettore può permettere di leggere libri che altrimenti non leggeresti. Non si tratta di stabilire se è meglio o peggio ma solo se aiuta o no. E poiché non si possono stampare e magari rilegare 160 pagine...


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non riesco a leggere un libro su e book o tablet o ... devo sfogliare la pagine sentendo la carta sotto le dita, veder le copertine cambiare consistenza con l'uso e osservare la libreria divisa per testi e autori  :inlove: sono antica


E che mi dici del cerchietto di caffe' che rimane come impronta del fondo della tazzina quando la appoggi? Tutti i miei libri piu' amati hanno l'impronta del caffe', piu' o meno colato. Poi puoi lasciare per caso tra i capitoli un biglietto dell'autobus con tanto di data e ora, e quando lo ritrovi provi un piccolo brivido sul tempo passato e inneschi subito la macchina del tempo per ricordare cosa fosse successo quel giorno. A volte pure una parolaccia scritta in piccolo su un margine laterale. Poi l'odore della polvere sui libri non ha eguali. E' secondo solo all'odore della polvere sui giocattoli.


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E che mi dici del cerchietto di caffe' che rimane come impronta del fondo della tazzina quando la appoggi? Tutti i miei libri piu' amati hanno l'impronta del caffe', piu' o meno colato. Poi puoi lasciare per caso tra i capitoli un biglietto dell'autobus con tanto di data e ora, e quando lo ritrovi provi un piccolo brivido sul tempo passato e inneschi subito la macchina del tempo per ricordare cosa fosse successo quel giorno. A volte pure una parolaccia scritta in piccolo su un margine laterale. Poi l'odore della polvere sui libri non ha eguali. E' secondo solo all'odore della polvere sui giocattoli.


Hai mai avuto tra le mani un libro di prima del 1830?
La carta è ancora bianca, non ossidata, non ingiallita, non si sbriciola, le pagine sono di carta di stracci, vergellata, sono spesse, scrocchiano ancora quando le giri, anche se la copertina è un po' usurata sembra stampato l'altro ieri, il profumo della carta è indescrivibile, è un profumo di antico, non sa' nè di muffa nè di stantio e mi chiedo sempre quanti avanno letto quel libro, quali emozioni avranno provato, in quali momenti della loro vita.
I libri sono un oggetto prezioso, un veicolo importante, un oggetto che viene dal passato e dall' oltre, inteso come altro luogo, del pensiero prima ancora che fisico, non riuscirei a immaginare il nostro presente senza i libri, non riuscirei a immaginare la mia vita senza, quello che ho provato, quello che mi hanno comunicato.
Io amo i libri, come oggetto, come sostanza.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E che mi dici del cerchietto di caffe' che rimane come impronta del fondo della tazzina quando la appoggi? Tutti i miei libri piu' amati hanno l'impronta del caffe', piu' o meno colato. Poi puoi lasciare per caso tra i capitoli un biglietto dell'autobus con tanto di data e ora, e quando lo ritrovi provi un piccolo brivido sul tempo passato e inneschi subito la macchina del tempo per ricordare cosa fosse successo quel giorno. A volte pure una parolaccia scritta in piccolo su un margine laterale. Poi l'odore della polvere sui libri non ha eguali. E' secondo solo all'odore della polvere sui giocattoli.


Vero !!!!! io ci trovo frasi e appunti e numeri di telefono


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ma sono antico anche io, sai, anzi io sono antico in senso letterale. Solo che un lettore può permettere di leggere libri che altrimenti non leggeresti. Non si tratta di stabilire se è meglio o peggio ma solo se aiuta o no. E poiché non si possono stampare e magari rilegare 160 pagine...


E lo so, a casa mia i libri sono ovunque


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E che mi dici del cerchietto di caffe' che rimane come impronta del fondo della tazzina quando la appoggi? Tutti i miei libri piu' amati hanno l'impronta del caffe', piu' o meno colato. Poi puoi lasciare per caso tra i capitoli un biglietto dell'autobus con tanto di data e ora, e quando lo ritrovi provi un piccolo brivido sul tempo passato e inneschi subito la macchina del tempo per ricordare cosa fosse successo quel giorno. A volte pure una parolaccia scritta in piccolo su un margine laterale. Poi l'odore della polvere sui libri non ha eguali. E' secondo solo all'odore della polvere sui giocattoli.


:up::up::up:


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principalmente:
le memorie di Adriano;
tutti i libri di Orwell;
Candido, Zadig e Micromega di Voltaire;


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2014)

uh da ragazzina il gabbiano jonathan livingston


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Principalmente:
> le memorie di Adriano;
> tutti i libri di Orwell;
> *Candido*, Zadig e Micromega di Voltaire;


Non l'ho messo nella lista, così come non ho messo _Il castello_ di Kafka, solo perché non hanno risonanze intime con il periodo e il mood con cui li lessi. Idem per la _Commedia_ di Dante.
Ma _Candido_ è probabilmente il mio libro preferito, quel libro che salverei insieme appunto alla _Commedia_, in caso di incendio dell'abitazione, terremoto e consimili.

Di _Candido_, poi, ho l'edizione meravigliosa BUR con i disegni di Paul Klee, mai più editata, ahimé, in lingua italiana. E' quindi un libercolo ormai ingiallito, sbrindellato, perché lo leggo ancora e ancora, anche e soprattutto a scuola, dove dovrebbe essere obbligatorio, per insegnare se mai possibile ai seriosi, cupi, quando va bene, altrimenti stupidi adolescenti cosa è l'_esprit de finesse_.


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non l'ho messo nella lista, così come non ho messo _Il castello_ di Kafka, solo perché non hanno risonanze intime con il periodo e il mood con cui li lessi. Idem per la _Commedia_ di Dante.
> Ma _Candido_ è probabilmente il mio libro preferito, quel libro che salverei insieme appunto alla _Commedia_, in caso di incendio dell'abitazione, terremoto e consimili.
> 
> Di _Candido_, poi, ho l'edizione meravigliosa BUR con i disegni di Paul Klee, mai più editata, ahimé, in lingua italiana. E' quindi un libercolo ormai ingiallito, sbrindellato, perché lo leggo ancora e ancora, anche e soprattutto a scuola, dove dovrebbe essere obbligatorio, per insegnare se mai possibile ai seriosi, cupi, quando va bene, altrimenti stupidi adolescenti cosa è l'_esprit de finesse_.


vero, il grande Kafka!
E pure Calvino, un altro grande.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> E pure Calvino, un altro grande.


Calvino in linea di dicsnedenza diretta da Voltaire a da tutti gli illuministi. sì!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2014)

Cuore.


----------



## Trinità (5 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai mai avuto tra le mani un libro di prima del 1830?
> La carta è ancora bianca, non ossidata, non ingiallita, non si sbriciola, le pagine sono di carta di stracci, vergellata, sono spesse, scrocchiano ancora quando le giri, anche se la copertina è un po' usurata sembra stampato l'altro ieri, il profumo della carta è indescrivibile, è un profumo di antico, non sa' nè di muffa nè di stantio e mi chiedo sempre quanti avanno letto quel libro, quali emozioni avranno provato, in quali momenti della loro vita.
> I libri sono un oggetto prezioso, un veicolo importante, un oggetto che viene dal passato e dall' oltre, inteso come altro luogo, del pensiero prima ancora che fisico, non riuscirei a immaginare il nostro presente senza i libri, non riuscirei a immaginare la mia vita senza, quello che ho provato, quello che mi hanno comunicato.
> Io amo i libri, come oggetto, come sostanza.


Che ne dici della filigrana?

Volevo aggiungere che io in tasca ho sempre una copia del VANGELO!
ciao


----------



## aristocat (5 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uh da ragazzina *il gabbiano jonathan livingston*


Caspita, vero, anch'io! Lo avevo tralasciato... Tra l'altro è il simbolo della città in cui sono nata


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che ne dici della filigrana?
> 
> Volevo aggiungere che io in tasca ho sempre una copia del VANGELO!
> ciao


Sei il primo che lo ha citato, eppure sono sicuro che molti di quelli che hanno scritto su questo 3d (me compreso), pur avendolo letto qualche volta per volontà propria o perchè costretti dai catechisti o dai genitori, non hanno minimamente pensato di nominarlo.
Eppure è storicamente il libro più importante per una larga fetta della popolazione mondiale da 1930 anni circa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


Direi che ogni libro che sta nella mia libreria mia ha dato qualcosa. Qualcuno di più, qualcuno di meno. Leggendo una media di 10/15 libri l'anno direi che sarebbe una lista troppo lunga.


----------



## tullio (6 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei il primo che lo ha citato, eppure sono sicuro che molti di quelli che hanno scritto su questo 3d (me compreso), pur avendolo letto qualche volta per volontà propria o perchè costretti dai catechisti o dai genitori, non hanno minimamente pensato di nominarlo.
> Eppure è storicamente il libro più importante per una larga fetta della popolazione mondiale da 1930 anni circa.


IL fatto è che, in senso letterale, il Vangelo non lo ho mai letto completamente (mica sono luterano! hehehehehe). Lo conosco, lo ho sentito leggere, ne ho letto delle parti. Anzi: in alcuni casi mi ha segnato profondamente. Ma preso in mano per leggerlo da capo a piedi mai. Anche perché leggevo quel che conoscevo e quindi mi passava la voglia. Ciò non rivela nulla "contro" il Vangelo ma solo che lo si può aver assorbito senza averlo mai completamente letto.


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> adesso mi viene in mente *Ti prendo e ti porto via di Ammaniti, ma anche Come Dio comanda*...
> 
> ...


Il primo è bellissimo. Il secondo inizia con 50 pagine di livello ASTRALE ma secondo me poi cala un po'...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2014)

Cito in disordine... I ragazzi della via Pàl, Moby Dick, Don Chisciotte, Meridiano di Sangue, Suttree, Il Signore degli Anelli, Tre uomini in barca, Il teatro di Sabbath,  Io sono leggenda, 1984, I miserabili, Il gattopardo.


----------



## zadig (6 Ottobre 2014)

ci metto pure Memnoch il diavolo, di Ann Rice.
Dialoghi superlativi.


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ci metto pure Memnoch il diavolo, di Ann Rice.
> Dialoghi superlativi.


La Rice mi è sempre piaciuta tantissimo...
Le Cronache le hai lette tutte? Io mi sono fermata a Memnoch.

Ah, e ho letto anche la saga Mayfair...


----------



## aristocat (6 Ottobre 2014)

Aggiungo, tutte le novelle di Pirandello


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aggiungo, tutte le novelle di Pirandello


quanto mi sono commossa
con Ciaula vede la luna....


----------



## aristocat (6 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quanto mi sono commossa
> con *Ciaula vede la luna*....


Una delle più belle :up:


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che ne dici della filigrana?
> 
> Volevo aggiungere che io in tasca ho sempre una copia del VANGELO!
> ciao


lo porti con te, perchè
leggendolo ne trai conforto?
a me regalarono " Imitazione di Cristo"
la persona che me lo donò mi disse:
 " quando sei triste, o cerchi conforto
aprilo a caso e leggi, troverai ciò che cerchi"
un bel gesto...


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cito in disordine... I ragazzi della via Pàl, *Moby Dick*, Don Chisciotte, Meridiano di Sangue, Suttree, Il Signore degli Anelli, Tre uomini in barca, Il teatro di Sabbath,  Io sono leggenda, 1984, I miserabili, Il gattopardo.


Moby Dick.... un altro mito letterario, lo lessi da ragazzo e adesso ho voglia di rileggerlo.


----------



## Trinità (6 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo porti con te, perchè
> leggendolo ne trai conforto?
> a me regalarono " Imitazione di Cristo"
> la persona che me lo donò mi disse:
> ...


Aprilo e troverai ciò che cerchi........
Non sono io a portare il Vangelo con me, ma bensì vivo con questa parola.......
Se si ha fede........


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

*I miei top ma solo alcuni ....*

Molto poco classico, molto personale: _de gustibus_ ...

Charles  Bukowski – Post Office. Il suo 
romanzo meno noto della trilogia composta  
anche da Factotum e Donne ma per me 
il più sarcastico, lucido e sincero.

Brett Eason Ellis – Meno di Zero. Un 
grandissimo libro, di una disperazione 
e di un cinismo senza pari. Uno dei 
pochi libri, secondo me, che descrivono 
davvero cosa significa essere 
adolescenti nell’età del benessere 
consumistico, dell’edonismo yuppistico  e 
della disgregazione familiare.

Philiph Roth – Il professore di desiderio. Una 
lectio magistralis sul 
desiderio, sul sesso, sull’amore, sul matrimonio e sulla 
fragilità dei  rapporti sentimentali in genere. Superlativo. E David Kepesh è il 
mio  preferito tra gli alter ego dello scrittore. Un gradini sotto ci metto  il 
David Zuckerman de “Il fantasma esce di scena”: altro must, secondo me.

Jay Macineary – I racconti dello scapolo. Macineary si impose negli eighties col 
mitico “Le mille luci di New York” in cui descriveva con feroce ironia e 
tragico senso del vero la pochezza umana che si nascondeva dietro il mito 
dell’ America di Reagan. Finito un po’ nel dimenticatoio “risorge” a mio 
avviso nel  2009 con una raccolta di racconti divisa in due volumi (questo qui 
e il  precedente How it ends – Come è finita, altrettanto bello) che non ho 
timore a  definire una delle migliori descrizione della crisi dei sentimenti 
del corrente  secolo: leggetelo e ci ritroverete il  90% dei temi trattati su 
questo forum. 
Scritti in maniera superba, però, col dovuto rispetto per 
coloro che stanno  partecipando alle gare di scrittura bandite da Tuba … :-D 

Pier Vittorio  Tondelli – Altri libertini. Tondelli è stato per la letteratura 
italiana negli  anni 80 quello che Pazienza è stato per il fumetto italiano in 
quegli stessi anni. 
Un esordio straordinario. Una sensibilità e un’onesta  intellettuale fuori dal 
comune. 

Francis Scott Fitzgerald  - La crociera 
del rottame vagante .  In 
questo racconto pubblicato per una rivista di 
letteratura americana ed a torto 
passato a lungo come opera minore, lo 
scrittore anticipa di molti decenni il 
tema dell’avventura “on the road”. Un 
libro godibilissimo e divertente, il 
Fitzgerald che non ti aspetti.  Una 
scoperta indimenticabile.


Last but not 
least: James Ellroy – Dalia Nera. Qui 
inizia la carriera dello scrittore pazzo 
che secondo me non raggiungerà mai 
più questi livelli e che con questo libro  
apre per il noir nuove 
possibilità, ponendo nuovi canoni e introducendo una 
vena di delirante 
disperazione (frutto delle esperienze terribili vissute da 
Ellroy in prima 
persona), trasformando il polizesco  allo stesso modo in cui  
King trasforma 
nel contempo l’horror …


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> adesso mi viene in mente *Ti prendo e ti porto via* di Ammaniti, ma anche Come Dio comanda...
> 
> ...


Excellent choice


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'Odissea.


Ho sempre tifato per i troiani e mi commuoveva Enea che porta la famiglia in salvo col vecchio Anchise sulle spalle .... Eneide, pour moi. Lo so, non te ne frega un cazzo, ma era un pour parler, nun t'arrabbià


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I promessi sposi
> *Il giovane Holden*
> La casa degli spiriti
> 
> ...


Il giovane Holden ....culto ....:umile::umiledue:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *mark twain*
> 
> gli indifferenti
> la bella estate
> ...


Huckleberry Finn, 1000 volre meglio delle avventure di Tom sawyer e assai meno apprezzato.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Marcovaldo.
> Il bosco degl'urugalli.
> *Il sergente nella neve.*
> Il partigiano Jonny.
> ...


Grandi scelte


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono molto banale
> ma il più importante
> è stato in assoluto
> *Siddharta di Hesse*


Io piansi con Narciso e Boccadoro (adoro il confine tra Inferni e Paradisi, sensi e razionalità, la lotta bene/male in senso lato a cui si ispira il mio nick) ma Siddhartha mi avvicinò all'idea di spiritualità


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare. "Exercices de style" di Raymond Queneau. Non che non lo sapessi prima, ma, spesso, non conta solo cosa dici ma anche e soprattutto come lo dici...
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari. "Nada" di Carmen Laforet. Ero sconvolta in quel periodo, un periodo dolorosissimo della mia vita. Dovevo leggerlo per un esame di spagnolo e mi ha distratta e dato molto conforto allo stesso tempo.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti. "Il posto libero" di Francesco Boschetti. Assolutamente stra-riconosciuta nei protagonisti.
> ...


Tutt'oggi godibilissimo, l'ho letto con mio figlio l'anno scorso alle medie


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Principalmente:
> le memorie di Adriano;
> *tutti i libri di Orwell*;
> Candido, Zadig e Micromega di Voltaire;


1984 su tutti?


----------



## Hellseven (6 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Aprilo e troverai ciò che cerchi........
> Non sono io a portare il Vangelo con me, ma bensì vivo con questa parola.......
> Se si ha fede........


Devo dire che comunque la si pensi il Vangelo è geniale ....


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Aprilo e troverai ciò che cerchi........
> Non sono io a portare il Vangelo con me, ma bensì vivo con questa parola.......
> Se si ha fede........


se hai fede,
sicuramente si



Hellseven ha detto:


> Io piansi con Narciso e Boccadoro (adoro il confine tra Inferni e Paradisi, sensi e razionalità, la lotta bene/male in senso lato a cui si ispira il mio nick) ma Siddhartha mi avvicinò all'idea di spiritualità


:up:


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La Rice mi è sempre piaciuta tantissimo...
> Le Cronache le hai lette tutte? Io mi sono fermata a Memnoch.
> 
> Ah, e ho letto anche la saga Mayfair...


Ho adorato "Intervista col vampiro", letto nella prima edizione italiana, trovata in biblioteca a fine anni 70 (intorno ai 15 anni).
Non mi è dispiaciuto "The Vampire Lestat", letto all'uscita del paperback americano a metà anni 80.
Non mi è piaciuto "La regina dei dannati" e non sono riuscito a finire (per me cosa rarissima) "The Body Thief".
Dici che dopo si è ripresa e potrebbe valere la pena riprovarci?


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho adorato "Intervista col vampiro", letto nella prima edizione italiana, trovata in biblioteca a fine anni 70 (intorno ai 15 anni).
> Non mi è dispiaciuto "The Vampire Lestat", letto all'uscita del paperback americano a metà anni 80.
> Non mi è piaciuto "La regina dei dannati" e non sono riuscito a finire (per me cosa rarissima) "The Body Thief".
> Dici che dopo si è ripresa e potrebbe valere la pena riprovarci?


Come detto mi sono fermata a Memnoch, dopo ce ne sarebbero altri! 
Consiglio "l'ora delle streghe" che dà inizio alla saga Mayfair...sono un migliaio di pagine... 
Alla fine le due saghe si incrociano in qualche modo.
A me "il ladro di corpi" è piaciuto...e concordo sulla "regina dei dannati"!

Ho letto di suo anche "risvegli", scritto con lo pseudonimo di A.N.Roquelore...che sarebbe in pratica un rifacimento in salsa sadomaso della "bella addormentata"; non è genere "50 sfumature", ma direi decisamente sulla linea di De Sade. Piuttosto esplicito. 

Comunque "Intervista" rimane il meglio! 

Sì, la Rice mi piace decisamente!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

ho 3 libri che porto nel cuore, che ricordo ogni giorno e che mi hanno fatto piangere e gioire.
non ho una classifica dei primi 10, 100...

la lettura è parte fondamentale della mia crescita, della mia conoscenza e soprattutto un grande piacere notturno.

1) Danielle Steel - la lunga strada verso casa. 
ce ne sono veramente tanti di libri che ho amato di questa grandissima scrittrice, ma questo è il primo in assoluto che ho letto. Ricordo ancora come fosse ieri come finii con questo romanzo fra le mani.
Una mia compagna di classe stava leggendo un libro con la copertina viola...e io le dissi, mi piace la copertina, fammi aprire una pagina a caso e leggere 2 righe, se lo trovo interessante me lo compro.
L'avrò letto almeno 2 volte nell'ultimo anno.

2) John Grisham - il re dei torti
adoro i legal book, mi piace da morire la dedizione e la precisione di Grisham. Ogni suo libro un capolavoro, ogni suo libro un turbine di colpi di scena. Magistrale nel coinvolgimento, incredibilmente efficace nelle chiusure.
Un maestro sotto ogni punto di vista, ispirazione per grandissimi film e un punto di riferimento per la letteratura nel suo campo.

3) Marcel Proust - alla ricerca del tempo perduto.
torniamo indietro ai tempi del liceo quando lessi per la prima volta quello che all'epoca mi sembrava " un mattone ". Un'enciclopedia che non meritava il mio tempo. Un'incontrollabile desiderio di smettere di leggere un pensiero di Proust lungo 500 caratteri senza il minimo utilizzo di pause. Detestavo assolutamente la mancanza del " punto ".
costretto a leggere senza sosta, di una difficoltà estrema soprattutto per la mente del tutto acerba ad un certo tipo di pensiero e cultura.
Ripreso in mano recentemente in francese, un'emozione. e' un cammino più che una lettura alla scoperta di se stessi all'interno di un mondo dettato da regole diverse.
spero sempre di essere in grado di comprendere alla fine cosa Proust intendesse per felicità. 


potrei citarne molti altri.

adoro camilleri ad esempio.
amo incondizionatamente orgoglio e pregiudizio.
è sempre un grandissimo piacere avere fra le mani un libro. 

una vita senza lettura, è una vita senza comprendere gli altri.


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> 1984 su tutti?


no, anche se è un gran libro.
Ma altrettanto grandi sono "omaggio alla Catalogna", "giorni in Birmania", "senza un soldo a Parigi ed a Londra" e "fiorirà l'aspidistra".


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La Rice mi è sempre piaciuta tantissimo...
> Le Cronache le hai lette tutte? Io mi sono fermata a Memnoch.
> 
> Ah, e ho letto anche la saga Mayfair...


no, ho letto solo quello.

Non vorrei che la Rice fosse come la Yourcenar: bellissimo le memorie di Adriano, allora ho preso altri libri e facevano cagare!


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono molto banale
> ma il più importante
> è stato in assoluto
> Siddharta di Hesse


a me Hesse non piace... l'unica cosa che mi è piaciuta è le trasformazioni di Pictor!


----------



## Nobody (7 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Moby Dick.... un altro mito letterario, lo lessi da ragazzo e adesso ho voglia di rileggerlo.


è davvero fantastico!


----------



## Nobody (7 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho sempre tifato per i troiani e mi commuoveva Enea che porta la famiglia in salvo col vecchio Anchise sulle spalle .... Eneide, pour moi. Lo so, non te ne frega un cazzo, ma era un pour parler, nun t'arrabbià


Anche io ho sempre tifato per Ettore  l'Iliade probabilmente è l'unica epopea storica scritta da un vincitore che vuol rendere un tale omaggio agli sconfitti da renderli più simpatici della propria parte.


----------



## Trinità (7 Ottobre 2014)

Cent'anni di solitudine.
Quasi tutto Goldoni.



Follett, Cussler, Ludlum!


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, ho letto solo quello.
> 
> Non vorrei che la Rice fosse come la Yourcenar: bellissimo le memorie di Adriano, allora ho preso altri libri e facevano cagare!


Oddio, per arrivare a Memnoch sarebbe stato preferibile iniziare da Intervista...
Comunque non so, a me è sempre piaciuta, secondo me scrive bene e ha un'idea vampirica interessante, certamente non uguale a Dracula, ma pur sempre lontana anni luce da Twilight, che mi fa venire la scabbia. Letto il primo mi sono rifiutata di continuare.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono i libri che avete letto che sono stati  "i più importanti"?
> Perchè vi hanno illuminato su cose poco chiare.
> Perchè vi hanno accompagnato in periodi particolari.
> Perchè vi siete riconosciuti nei protagonisti.
> ...


Bella questa discussione;sono parecchi i libri (anche antichi) letti e custoditi con cura,e facendone un elenco ne dimenticherei fatalmente qualcuno,commettendo quasi un torto.
Lode a chi diffonde la cultura.


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio, per arrivare a Memnoch sarebbe stato preferibile iniziare da Intervista...
> Comunque non so, a me è sempre piaciuta, secondo me scrive bene e ha un'idea vampirica interessante, certamente non uguale a Dracula, ma pur sempre lontana anni luce da Twilight, che mi fa venire la scabbia. Letto il primo mi sono rifiutata di continuare.


insomma mi consigli di leggere qualcos'altro della Rice?

Twilight... porcaeva mi è bastato il film.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> insomma mi consigli di leggere qualcos'altro della Rice?
> 
> Twilight... porcaeva mi è bastato il film.


Prova con Intervista...è pur sempre il primo!  Sono meno di 400 pagine, non è nemmeno lungo...

Twilight l'ho letto (solo il primo) spinta da una mia amica, la stessa che mi ha spinta a leggere le 50 sfumature, per poi scoprire che le Sfumature sono nate come una "fan fiction" di Twilight.
Scoperto questo la mia scabbia ha raggiunto livelli da ricovero.
Però quando devo buttare merda su un libro voglio farlo essendo consapevole del prodotto...


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prova con Intervista...è pur sempre il primo!  Sono meno di 400 pagine, non è nemmeno lungo...
> 
> Twilight l'ho letto (solo il primo) spinta da una mia amica, la stessa che mi ha spinta a leggere le 50 sfumature, per poi scoprire che le Sfumature sono nate come una "fan fiction" di Twilight.
> Scoperto questo la mia scabbia ha raggiunto livelli da ricovero.
> Però quando devo buttare merda su un libro voglio farlo essendo consapevole del prodotto...


occhei!

La maggior quantità di merda che ho gettato addosso ad un scrittore è stato sul defunto Faletti.
Vabbè, già a considerarlo uno scrittore gli si fa un favore.
Poi pure Coelho mi sta abbondantemente sulle palle: vende frasi ad effetto ed aria fritta, ben confezionata.


----------



## Nobody (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> occhei!
> 
> La maggior quantità di merda che ho gettato addosso ad un scrittore è stato sul defunto Faletti.
> Vabbè, già a considerarlo uno scrittore gli si fa un favore.
> *Poi pure Coelho mi sta abbondantemente sulle palle: vende frasi ad effetto ed aria fritta, ben confezionata*.


Quoto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> occhei!
> 
> La maggior quantità di merda che ho gettato addosso ad un scrittore è stato sul defunto Faletti.
> Vabbè, già a considerarlo uno scrittore gli si fa un favore.
> Poi pure Coelho mi sta abbondantemente sulle palle: vende frasi ad effetto ed aria fritta, ben confezionata.


Madonna Coelho...mai letto, ma ho visto talmente tanti aforismi sui link di facebook che mi rifiuto categoricamente di leggerlo. La scontatezza fatta scrittore.
Io faccio un outing, ma Baricco non mi va giù...viene osannato come fosse un dio a volte, io ho letto "Oceano mare" e ci ho messo su una X grande come una casa.
Lui non scrive, fa esercizi di scrittura...non mi passa un'emozione che sia una. Un libro deve essere anche sporco...deve essere scritto come se sentissi parlare.


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna Coelho...mai letto, ma ho visto talmente tanti aforismi sui link di facebook che mi rifiuto categoricamente di leggerlo. La scontatezza fatta scrittore.
> Io faccio un outing, ma Baricco non mi va giù...viene osannato come fosse un dio a volte, io ho letto "Oceano mare" e ci ho messo su una X grande come una casa.
> Lui non scrive, fa esercizi di scrittura...non mi passa un'emozione che sia una. Un libro deve essere anche sporco...deve essere scritto come se sentissi parlare.


marò... Baricco ---> orchite. 
Quoto tutto.


----------



## Nobody (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna Coelho...mai letto, ma ho visto talmente tanti aforismi sui link di facebook che mi rifiuto categoricamente di leggerlo. La scontatezza fatta scrittore.
> *Io faccio un outing, ma Baricco non mi va giù...viene osannato come fosse un dio a volte, io ho letto "Oceano mare" e ci ho messo su una X grande come una casa.*
> Lui non scrive, fa esercizi di scrittura...non mi passa un'emozione che sia una. Un libro deve essere anche sporco...deve essere scritto come se sentissi parlare.


Riquoto.


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> a me Hesse non piace... l'unica cosa che mi è piaciuta è le trasformazioni di Pictor!


:up:
a me è piaciuto tanto
anche "Il lupo della steppa" 


Così nascono, preziosa e fugace schiuma di felicità sopra il mare della sofferenza, tutte le opere d'arte nelle quali un uomo che soffre si innalza per un momento tanto al di sopra del proprio destino che la sua felicità brilla come un astro e appare a chi la vede come una cosa eterna, come il suo proprio sogno di felicità.​

​


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna Coelho...mai letto, ma ho visto talmente tanti aforismi sui link di facebook che mi rifiuto categoricamente di leggerlo. La scontatezza fatta scrittore.
> *Io faccio un outing, ma Baricco non mi va giù...viene osannato come fosse un dio a volte, io ho letto "Oceano mare" e ci ho messo su una X grande come una casa.
> Lui non scrive, fa esercizi di scrittura...non mi passa un'emozione che sia una. Un libro deve essere anche sporco...deve essere scritto come se sentissi parlare.*


*
*
Oceano mare non sono riuscita a leggerlo neanch'io, sterile da morire... ma alcuni tutto sommato sono piacevoli e ti lasciano qualche emozione... Se ti capita: Castelli di rabbia, Seta, Novecento :up:


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Io invece la Tamaro non riesco a leggere... mi mette angoscia 
Anche lei ipervalutata secondo me


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna Coelho...mai letto, ma ho visto talmente tanti aforismi sui link di facebook che mi rifiuto categoricamente di leggerlo. La scontatezza fatta scrittore.
> Io faccio un outing, ma Baricco non mi va giù...viene osannato come fosse un dio a volte, io ho letto "Oceano mare" e ci ho messo su una X grande come una casa.
> Lui non scrive, fa esercizi di scrittura...non mi passa un'emozione che sia una. Un libro deve essere anche sporco...deve essere scritto come se sentissi parlare.





zadig ha detto:


> marò... Baricco ---> orchite.
> Quoto tutto.





Nobody ha detto:


> Riquoto.


Baricco mi è scaduto
dopo la storia della scuola
di scrittura creativa....
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> a me è piaciuto tanto
> anche "Il lupo della steppa"
> 
> ...


infatti piace a molti... io lo trovo noioso.


----------



## drusilla (7 Ottobre 2014)

Io adoravo Thomas Mann. Dopo aver letto una sua biografia, non sono riuscita a rileggerlo... mannaggia a me


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Baricco mi è scaduto
> dopo la storia della scuola
> di scrittura creativa....
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


L'istituto Holden! Nome furbamente evocativo e gran macchina da soldi 
Dite quello che volete ma il sciur Baricco sa come far fruttare la sua gloria commercial... ehm... letteraria :sonar::carneval:


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'istituto Holden! Nome furbamente evocativo e gran macchina da soldi
> Dite quello che volete ma il sciur Baricco sa come far fruttare la sua gloria commercial... ehm... letteraria :sonar::carneval:


money big money
e la cosa triste
che persone in totale buona fede
inciampano su queste cose....


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> [/B]
> Oceano mare non sono riuscita a leggerlo neanch'io, sterile da morire... ma alcuni tutto sommato sono piacevoli e ti lasciano qualche emozione... Se ti capita: Castelli di rabbia, Seta, Novecento :up:


Mi ha talmente indisposta che credimi non ce la posso fare...
Ha proprio uno stile di scrittura che mi snerva e immagino sia il suo stile, per cui temo di ritrovarlo in altri suoi scritti.
Magari tra qualche anno ci ripenso e mi ricredo...ma la vedo dura.


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> money big money
> e la cosa triste
> che persone in totale buona fede
> inciampano su queste cose....


Assolutamente... Se tu hai la passione per la scrittura e hai voglia di imparare ed affinare il tuo stile sempre di più, c'è il rischio effettivamente di credere nel potenziale di queste "scuole"...

ari


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ha talmente indisposta che credimi non ce la posso fare...
> Ha proprio uno stile di scrittura che mi snerva e immagino sia il suo stile, per cui *temo di ritrovarlo in altri suoi scritti.*
> Magari tra qualche anno ci ripenso e mi ricredo...ma la vedo dura.


Un po' sì ma almeno in Seta, Novecento... e qualcosa anche in Castelli di Rabbia, un minimo di trama, di suspense ce l'hai.
Non essendo dei tomi, si possono ancora regger... ops, leggere


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sono d'accordo con voi su Baricco, per carità.
Ma questa è una bella, assai bella lezione...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wwxGPz4k5o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjbwuRFjS-o


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> [/B]
> Oceano mare non sono riuscita a leggerlo neanch'io, sterile da morire... ma alcuni tutto sommato sono piacevoli e ti lasciano qualche emozione... Se ti capita: Castelli di rabbia, Seta, Novecento :up:


Non sono una fan di Baricco ma Novecento m'e' piaciuto


----------

